# Curly Maple for Gun Stock



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

So my neighbor has been gracious enough to plow my driveway at the most fortunate times this winter. My snowplow bit the dust and with the record snowfall we've had this year, shoveling doesn't accomplish much.

He mentioned in passing today that he always wanted a piece of curly maple as a gunstock. I know a guy who knows a guy who can make custom stocks, so that isn't a problem-my question is-what sort of size am I loooking for and will CM stand up to the recoil?

To build on that, does anyone know a place online that sells CM for relatively cheap and in the north east?

Thanks!


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

strength yes, CM cheap no


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Well I have a big driveway and he has all sorts of back issues, neck issues, etc and still came over on his atv. My wife has baked some stuff for he and his wife this winter, but the guy came over at 4am to dig out her car this morning.. This man deserves something nice.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Search muzleloading gun stocks. They use a lot of curley maple. A half stock blank should work for a modern rifle ujnless he wants one for a muzzleloader .


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Many years ago I sent some walnut to a place called Bishop in MO to have them cut a stock for me out of my own wood.

Well things move on and it's now a new company and the price has really jumped in the last 35 years.

Here is their web site.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Hmm.. it seems like adding the title "gun stock blank" doubles the value of a piece of wood… I'm pretty sure I could find a face-melting piece of CM for much less than these companies want..


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

Figure the demensions and buy the wood. Usually from the burl. Don't say gun stock. You need a turner aI work with a guy that specializes in gnstocks but he continues to tell me he is not cheap.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. Excellent. So most of my questions were answered, but what should I be looking for, 10/4? 8/4?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Most stock blanks are 10/4. You really need to know if you are looking for a 2 piece or 1 piece stock and how long if it is one piece.

Karson, Bishop and Fejen sold out many moons ago. Looks like they have been resold at least once.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've still got a blank that has been cut out and never put it with the barrel that it belongs with. I was driving through Kansas one day and ran across a sawmill. The owner made the gun stock blanks for Thompson Center Black powder rifles. He'd keep for himself all of the blanks that were presentation quality. TC wanted straight grained Walnut.

So I bought a couple of shotgun sets and a couple of rifle blanks. They were all Walnut crotch wood.

Good luck in your search.

The thickness will also depend upon if the stock will have a cheek piece on it. That makes them thicker.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is one a good friend made this one for a customer of his.









Here is a sporter style thumbhole stock that he also made for a customer of his.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow.. stunning!


----------



## McKinneyMike (Feb 11, 2011)

But not cheap either. To find lumber if this quality is harder then pulling hen's teeth  Lot's of CM out there, but then finding it with stellar figure then finding 10/4 stock is the key.
A sporter stock without cheek piece can be made with 8/4 materials. If you want a cheek piece or wider foreend for shooting from a bench, you will need 10/4 to 12/4 materials.


----------



## mainwoodworks (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi I have made 20 or more Gun stocks and several have been out of curly maple. I use 8/4 with good success.
I buy my wood from "Alderfer Lumber Company". Although I have not made a stock in a couple of years I think the Co. is still the cheapest and the easiest to do business with, and they have not gouged me on shipping.

If you want to check on line http://www.alderferlumber.com/default.htm. They also have a Toll-Free no.
1-877-829-6247.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

eBay is another place to check. While searching for a specific piece of curly maple this week, I did see some gunstock curly maple on eBay. I haven't received my lumber for my entertainment shelves yet, but each dealer I was looking at has 100% satisfaction with over 1,000 sales. Just another place to look…


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Check Wayne Dunlaps site, http://www.dunlapwoodcrafts.com/ .

Wayne specializes in stocks for KY longrifles, but I'm sure that he can accomodate your needs.


----------



## Schoey (Nov 19, 2008)

It's been about 3 years since I lived in the Rochester area. I used to deal with Pittsford lumber and Bristol Valley Hardwoods. Both are very helpful and full of knowledge. I still have some curly and birdseye that I bought from Pittsford lumber. If you don't see what you want they can get it for you.
Another thing you might want to try is here http://www.nwawoodworkingshow.org/ It has some great lumber vendors and great free lectures from people like Garret Hack, Chris Schwarz , etc. Well worth the trip…get there early you'll bet there all day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

8iowa, That is a good source. I'll be buying some from him in the future. The guy I have been loking for since my local source retired ;-))


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Excellent resources guys.. Thanks again for the help


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

Did you see this post by a new jock?


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I must have missed that. Thanks for the link!


----------

